# Downton Abbey - how to watch the New ITV series ?



## vilgil (Oct 5, 2013)

Heard the New Downton Abbey is on ITV last week.I prefer to watch it . Any suggestion how to watch it in Singapore?


----------



## VeronicaK (Apr 6, 2013)

I am watching the show recently,The series, set in the Yorkshire country estate of Downton Abbey, depicts the lives of the aristocratic Crawley family and their servants in the post-Edwardian era—with the great events in history having an effect on their lives and on the British social hierarchy.By the way,I think you need a vpn to connect.I recommend to you which I am using now(ukustvasia dot com), it works pretty well for me with itv, bbc iplayer and hulu. You can get a 10 day Free Trial from them and see if it works ok for you. of course, there are other vpn providers, more important is to try first before subscription.


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Search for VPNs.

Singapore censors and bans anything it cannot control that is not in favour with its ruling party.


----------



## vilgil (Oct 5, 2013)

VeronicaK said:


> I am watching the show recently,The series, set in the Yorkshire country estate of Downton Abbey, depicts the lives of the aristocratic Crawley family and their servants in the post-Edwardian era—with the great events in history having an effect on their lives and on the British social hierarchy.By the way,I think you need a vpn to connect.I recommend to you which I am using now(ukustvasia dot com), it works pretty well for me with itv, bbc iplayer and hulu. You can get a 10 day Free Trial from them and see if it works ok for you. of course, there are other vpn providers, more important is to try first before subscription.


 Hi,veronicak,thanks for the suggestion of UKUSTVHK dot com , tried the 10-day free trial and able to watch Downton Abbey quite well last week. It seems much better than the previous vpn I used before.


----------



## vilgil (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation for the vpn of ukustvasia dot com. I used it to watch the new Sherlock at BBC iPlayer yesterday. It was quite fun to see some tech stuffs in this new series like iphone apps and hackers : )


----------

